# Ferry Timetable 2011



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Minoan and Superfast Ferry prices and timetable out for 2011.

Wonder if Anek will have the special offer again for camping on board?

Maxine


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bess91 said:


> Wonder if Anek will have the special offer again for camping on board?


Last April with this offer we paid £247 for a return fare Ancona -Patras with a 6.5m van and 2 adults, camping on deck. They're a good firm to deal with; we booked online and used Skype to phone them with a query later.

We booked on 24th January 2010.

G


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Superfast are now offering a 45% early booking discount on Bari and Ancona crossings to Igoumenitsa and Patras.

Valid for reservations and ticket issuance made from 15th December 2010 until 28th February 2011.

Valid for travel between 1st January 2011 and 31st October 2011 .

The offer does not apply for the Camping on Board in Ancona route.

http://www.superfast.com/site/content.asp?sel=771&loc=2&query=

Barry


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Well....... about 3 months late, but we've finally booked to cross from Bari to Igoumenitsa, mid January...... for €144, one way. 

Plans have changed and we are now going straight into Turkey working our way down the coast....... back inland via Istanbul...... and we should get back for our first tour of Greece sometime late March. 

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas

Barry and Ruth


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

StanDup said:


> Well....... about 3 months late, but we've finally booked to cross from Bari to Igoumenitsa, mid January...... for €144, one way.
> 
> Plans have changed and we are now going straight into Turkey working our way down the coast....... back inland via Istanbul...... and we should get back for our first tour of Greece sometime late March.
> 
> ...


Lucky blighters! 
Have a good trip and don't forget to let all of us know how you get on.
Merry Christmas to you too.


----------

